# Bodybuilder Anth Bailes Crowned Mr World Despite Suffering Type One Diabetes



## Northerner (Jul 1, 2012)

Hetton's Anth Bailes has a real claim to fame.

The 35-year-old was crowned 'Mr World' in June after already holding the title of Mr Britain.

He won the 'Mr World' crown after dieting for 22 weeks.

But significantly, Anth has type one diabetes and had to work even harder to achieve his goal.

Under already strict dietary controls for competition, his diabetes means that whilst training he must also check his blood sugar levels six times a day.

http://tyneandwear.sky.com/news/video/24129

(video)


----------

